
How We Tried 5 Privacy Focused Raspberry Pi Projects - ophelia
https://blog.cryptoaustralia.org.au/2017/10/05/5-privacy-focused-raspberry-pi-projects/
======
fulafel
Last time I looked, about 6 months ago, Raspbian didn't get timely security
updates, and the only low-maintenance distros that supported RPi & had their
patching act together seemed to be Ubuntu & SuSe. Debian doesn't support the
RPi.

Even if you put the RPi on your network "just for fun", it can cause much
havoc when someone pwns it and joins it to a botnet or uses it as a stepping
stone into your home network.

~~~
ophelia
Is there an alternative, more active distro worthwhile looking into?
Alternatively, you can install Windows on the Pi to get updates ;)

~~~
fulafel
Ubuntu or SuSe. Or Arch like another comment said, if you don't mind setting
up everything yourself.

